# TEAC AG-V6200 no sound



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

on my receiver I cant get any sound from any source.I tried changing speaker sides and still nothing.Anything else for me to try or do I have a major problem.Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Look for the troubleshooting tips in the manual. Are the speakers the same as you've had sound before or are they new? Any lightening strikes? Any lights lit? What selection(s) are you using (surround,stereo etc.)? Not to be funny, but make sure you haven't muted it.


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

I dont have the manual.All lights are lit.Same speakers.I have tried all selections.I dont think this receiver has a mute


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A/B Speaker selection? If you have the remote, is Mute there?


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Corday said:


> A/B Speaker selection? If you have the remote, is Mute there?


I do not have the remote


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Troubleshooting: When Stereo/Receiver Won't Make Sound


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Corday said:


> Troubleshooting: When Stereo/Receiver Won't Make Sound


Thank you.Looked at it and tried all of that


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems like the unit needs repair. Capacitors, transistors, wiring, anything else internal. It's no longer made so maybe a replacement would be cheaper. I use a Denon, but of course that's in a different price sphere. I also have an ancient Concord which I use only with a tape deck. If you take it in, don't commit to anything. Only ask for an estimate.


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Corday said:


> Seems like the unit needs repair. Capacitors, transistors, wiring, anything else internal. It's no longer made so maybe a replacement would be cheaper. I use a Denon, but of course that's in a different price sphere. I also have an ancient Concord which I use only with a tape deck. If you take it in, don't commit to anything. Only ask for an estimate.



Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

